# Am aktivsten in: ...



## Gfiti (18. Mai 2009)

Hi, mich interessiert mal eure Aktivitär hier im Forenspiele-Unterforum.

Die Umfrage ist einfach, schaut in euer Profil in welchem Forum ihr am aktivsten seid und stimmt dann ab.

Die Umfrage ist einfach dazu da mal zu sehen wie oft oder weniger oft hier gepostet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diskussionen sind gerne gesehen.

Edit: der mit der höhsten Prozentzahl gewinnt eine Reise in eine Welt außerhalb des Forenspiele-Forums. (Joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, bin in Forenspiele am aktivsten, mit 37% und 2'045 Beiträgen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Mai 2009)

Nein. Immernoch im "Gott & die Welt" von meinem damaligen Tagen im Nachtschwärmer.^^


----------



## skyline930 (18. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  	WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen
( 38 Beiträge / 44% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

öhm sinn?^^

trotzdem:
Am aktivsten in:  	Gott & die Welt
( 3161 Beiträge / 51% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Gott & die Welt
( 4995 Beiträge / 81% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
davon nochma ein großteil im nachtschwärmer...^^
hier bin ich mit 200-300 posts (grob geschätzt) nicht wirklich aktiv :>


----------



## painschkes (18. Mai 2009)

_Am aktivsten in:  	PC - Technik

( 2402 Beiträge / 73% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )_


----------



## Gfiti (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm sinn?^^


Nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon User mit 80%+ gesehen und wollte mal wissen wie viele hier wirklich am öftesten schreiben ;D

Bei mir siehts momentan übrigens so aus:
Gott & die Welt - 29%


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

Bin mit 51% im Gott und die Welt am meisten aktiv.

Nimmue ist das extremste Beispiel, was ich kenne - 89% im Spieleforum. Bietet jemand mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:	Forenspiele 
( 236 Beiträge / 37% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds 


Wären mehr,bin hier aber noch nicht so lange Aktiv. Erst seit ich kein Spiel mehr spiele,dass in Buffed ein unterforum hat,bin ich "umgezogen".

Ps: Könnt ja ruhig ein L2 Forum erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  Gott & die Welt
( 117 Beiträge / 48% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

Bei mir schwankt es immer zwischen Forenspiele und Gott & die Welt


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:	Gott & die Welt 
( 6376 Beiträge / 55% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

damals waren die meisten bewertungs etc threads noch in gott und die welt


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Bin am aktivsten in Forenspiele:
(1342 Beiträge / 51% meiner Beiträge)


----------



## Jothann (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin da schon ziemlich aktiv, aber mein Interesse gilt eher etwas anderem.


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen
( 98 Beiträge / 44% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

 -.- scheiss wow zum glück zock ichs net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Mai 2009)

Immer noch im WAR: Allgemeines mit 3045 Beiträge / 73% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Forenspiele
9 Beiträge / 47% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds 

Bei meinen vielen Posts hat sich der %-Balken mit diesem Beitrag bestimmt radikal geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Mai 2009)

WAR: Allgemeines
( 501 Beiträge / 38% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

jaja WAR schon toll , denke z.Z aber nicht über ein Comeback nach


----------



## simion (19. Mai 2009)

WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen
( 494 Beiträge / 62% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
Aber ich spiele schon seit ca. einem Halben Jahr kein WoW mehr^^


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  	WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen
( 1799 Beiträge / 42% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds ) 

naja iwie net


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Gott & die Welt
( 2275 Beiträge / 74% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nein. Immernoch im "Gott & die Welt" von meinem damaligen Tagen im Nachtschwärmer.^^


So isses auch bei mir.

 *Gott & die Welt*  
( 3962 Beiträge / 66% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

Ps. 66% \m/


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  	Krieger (WoW)
( 947 Beiträge / 40% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2009)

Defintiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am aktivsten in: PC - Technik
( 612 Beiträge / 42% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Gott & die Welt
( 912 Beiträge / 47% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


kommt wohl vom nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Bin in Gott & die Welt mit 54% am aktivsten


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Am aktivsten in:  	Gott & die Welt
( 1525 Beiträge / 53% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
HdRO hat auch mal eine Zeit lang geführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Ich finds lustig, dass es hier so viele gecloste threads gibt^^


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

Forenspiele
(1555 Beiträge / 89% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

mit sicherheit hier nicht am aktivsten^^

WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen
( 1717 Beiträge / 39% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

222 Beiträge / 47% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds 

Öhhm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

